# Does your Diva cup leak?



## Funny Face

I just started using my Diva cup and for the most part am pleased. Certainly better than the Instead cup... but it's leaking regularly. The cup is never full (never even close) and I'm putting it in correctly I think. I can spin it and it isn't protruding out of the vagina but it's still leaking. Anyone had this... were you able to remedy it somehow?

I leaked all over my swimsuite today.







:


----------



## yelloq

There is a thread going on about this here with a lot of suggestions:

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=853775


----------



## Funny Face

Awesome, thank you!


----------

